# selling printing services: who is the decision maker at schools? PE Teacher?



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

If you wanted to approach a new school (either with a sample or with a direct mailing) to sell them on your printing services, who is the person you should contact that usually does the buying?

I see a lot of schools in my area have PE t-shirts with the school logo, and I'm sure they do shirts for events and such.

I wonder who that person would be that makes those buying decisions? The PE Teacher? The Principal? Somebody else?

Who do you work with for your school accounts (not specific names, just general titles )


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

The principal without a dought.


----------



## aries (Mar 18, 2007)

If you have a friend working for the school system they can do a lot selling for you..


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

The principal will have a say in almost every purchase, especially the volume ones. For the team or varsity shirts, sometimes the coach decides. The bigger schools sometimes always require a bidding process.

I also read somewhere that if you google for "request for proposal, school athletics", you'll find some oppurtunities.


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

around here it's all very splintered - the different coaches typically doing their own individual thing - it makes it very difficult to get a foot in the door - there are just too many individual doors


----------



## Natitown (Apr 17, 2006)

I would go to the athletic director.


----------



## CypherNinja (May 5, 2007)

Remember, there's a difference between the person who makes the decision, and the person who nags them to make the decision. 

For the PE shirts, I'd say contact the athletic director and/or PE teachers. But, make sure every teacher in the school gets a flier, too. You never know just how many Science Clubs, Math Clubs, Academic Decathlons, Yearbook Staffs, Sports Teams, and Debate Teams there are in a school.


----------



## lisalee (Jan 20, 2007)

I am a teacher and I think hands down, the Assistant Principal or the Principal!


----------



## Jennilyn012 (Mar 9, 2007)

I'd have to say the principal has the final say so. BUT some schools have fundraising commitees, so you need to check into that. 


Best wishes, 
Jenn


----------



## snmindustries (May 15, 2007)

yeah check with booster clubs and all that stuff. i would approach the athletic director with the idea and he/she will move you up the ladder. i think that is the approach i would take, that person will know who you need to talk to.

slimm


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

Always, without a doubt, you go to the Top. 

If it's just a mailing there is a good chance that it will be seen as junk mail and pitched. So follow-up with a phone call. 

Now many salespeople are afraid of the phone (and if you're trying to sell t-shirts you are a salesperson) but are we trying to make $ or not?

So call, but know what you are going to say before you call! 

If you get through and talk with the Principal that's great. You can get the order right there or the Principal may tell you to call Mr/Ms _name._

If you can't get through, the secretary will tell you to call Mr/Ms _name._ When you contact Mr/Ms _name_, you rightly tell them that the Principal (or the Principal's office) told you to call. 

Most Mr/Ms _names_ will say 'not interested,' but that's the nature of the sales beast. But if you pick-up one, two, or more schools - that could mean good money in your pocket, and good referrals.

No matter how great your website and your designs are - you must go out and market. Best of Luck to All -


----------



## nicop1777 (May 25, 2007)

I sell to schools only... if you are looking to sell to athletics you need to go to the Athletic director he is the person who will say yes and give you the check...everythng else usually is a booster club...Never have anyone of the salesmen here gone to the principle unless he was he AD as well. This happens at small schools.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your great tips! 

Tom and Nico, I appreciate you sharing your direct experience selling with schools!

It sounds like the Athletic Director and Principal are good places to start (great selling tips there Tom!)


----------



## tms45 (Jan 29, 2007)

Rodney,

We have had success in contacting the coaches for schools. At least at the high school level. Sports sells and is what generate the biggest revenue for schools. 

Coaches or anyone involved with the sports programs money generally are the ones to get in contact with any school.

Darrell


----------



## jporrell (May 6, 2007)

I don't know who buys the T shirts at schools. In our school districts, the schools order and buy their printing through a centralized ESD. They do alot of inhouse stuff and the rest is farmed out.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

There's another way. I successfully got my foot in the door through the PTO (PTA). 

The PTO ladies worked out all the details with me and they made the presentation to the prinicipal after they thought we developed a plan he would approve. Their meeting lasted all of 5 mintues.

I am looking to find who is in charge of the school logo for our town. When I find out, I'll post it here.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

We have received school orders through the PTA. The school office staff will have contact information.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

I got my foot in the door through the band teacher. He also happened to be my old band teacher so there was some relationship history there already. He helped me get my foot in the door with the other departments.


----------



## macumazahn (Jan 11, 2007)

I have actually done quite a bit of work for schools. The principal has final say over the schools budget for things like that so if they have to pay outright for the shirts, thats who gives the go ahead. The athletic directors can ask for money to do this or that but the principal greenlights everything.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Must be different rules at our local high school. There, each department does their own fundraising and makes their own decisions.


----------



## macumazahn (Jan 11, 2007)

Fundraising is different. The fundraising money comes out of school level money. That is approved or denied at the school level. PTO's and such control that. There is no approval process beyond what the school wants to do. Money from the school operating budget has to be approved further up the food chain and can be a little more problematic. For Fundraising things, go to the PTO, and for stuff like making uniform shirts and such charm the principal.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

I wasn't speaking of fundraising specifically. In this instance, the school allocates a certain amount for them to buy instruments and equipment and the other stuff outside of the necessities that keep the program going, like screenprinting and embroidery, come from the fundraising that they do on their own. It may be different in Maryland.


----------



## murani (Sep 13, 2006)

Great thread Rodney. I am in the process of figuring out who to talk to when I pitch my t-shirt project to schools. Last year I approached the Athletic Director because I was doing individual parent's custom tee orders and I was told if its parents coming to me that I didn't need anyone's approval but if it would be a large thing I would have to talk with the school's booster club since that would be competing against the fundraising arm of the athletic department.

I suggest if it is athletic related to find out who runs the booster club and connect with its members. If it is general school stuff contact the principal. I am going to be making contact calls next week.

Now I am thinking about writing a good script to use when I talk to the school's contact person. Has anyone wrote a script to use when calling companies or other prospective clients?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

tim3560 said:


> Must be different rules at our local high school. There, each department does their own fundraising and makes their own decisions.


 
The PTO is different from the individual depts, say the band, which focuses on $ for the band. The PTO at our school sponsors schoolwide trips, assemblees, the school playground equipment in addition to many other things. These are things that benefit the school as a whole.


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

Schools are the majority of my business. I got my foot in the door from a XC coach and from there, I just find out who is coaching each team each semester and I have an e-mail or letter I send them. Then I follow-up with it. I work with our local middle school and high school and do the majority of all the sports from modified through varsity. I have never dealt with a principal. 

I am trying to move into a new school district to expand my business and there I met with the athletic director and showed him some samples and gave him a list of the teams that I have done. he then gave me the name of all the coaches for the sports, the person in charge of SENIOR shirts, and the student council. 

I have also done a spiritwear sale for the middle school and it went through their student council. At least around here, the principal and assistant don't have anything to do with this. It is each coach individually or the teacher in charge of whatever group you may want to approach. I have done a LOT of business like this and it is great. Every time a kid plays a sport, they want a hoodie, shirts, bag, etc. that states they were part of that team. 

I try to contact the coach just before season starts so that they can pick a design or sometimes they like the kids to do it. But I get them order forms (which I customize for them and then they make copies) and get them to the kids. They then return them and I collect them and take care of handling the money and then I do a turnaround of about 10 days to 2 weeks maximum. One of the biggest complaints I have heard about people who previously did these sales was that kids were getting their items after the season was over. I make sure they have them by the 1st or 2nd game.

Also one of the biggest positives I have received is that I take a lot of the work off of the coach. I meet with teams to find out what they want. I make the custom order form and provide it to the coach to make copies of. I then collect the orders (pick them up personally) and sort the money and sizes and then I return the items (personally deliver them to a practice) boxed with the hoodies or shirts folded so that the name shows and each order put together. Coaches have told me this saves them a couple of hours of time and makes the difference between me getting a job and someone else sometimes. That and everyone has been very impressed with the turnaround time and the quality of products.

Hope this helps everyone. This is what I found to be my niche. I love it!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow, thank you so much for that post, Lisa. Great post, best regards, Kelly


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

If youre talking public schools, you need to first go through the school district. No decisions for money spent will be made at the school level. The board will in most cases need to see a sample or packet outlining your proposal and if it is anything like Va schools you may then need to go through the athletics board. Now private school are a whole different turnip.


----------



## murani (Sep 13, 2006)

I did the freshman boys basketball shooting shirts and I got the job because the players were familiar with me and my t-shirt business so they told the coach they wanted me to design their shirts. The players told me when they practiced and I went and met the coach and the deal was done totally with him. I did a sample shirt after I created the design I would use and took the shirt to a practice, the freshman coach showed it to the varsity coaches and the varsity coaches asked for my number for the future. If you can design and get creative you can definitely outdo larger, more standard t-shirt companies that work pretty much off stock images and only tweak things. I prefer to do every design from scratch and find up-to-date stock images and manipulate it to reflect today's students taste. The kids are excited because its something they would wear for fashion and the coaches like them because they got a tremendous bang for their buck.


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

I am talking public schools and the principal and the board have had nothing to do with it. it is all the individuals in charge of each thing.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Could be different regionally. I live in a small town now, all the rules are different. I made one deal while I was practically laying on the floor in Walmart looking on the bottom shelf for craft paint. The PTO president nearly tripped over me. We laughed when we recognized each other, and the conversation that followed allowed a foot in the door verbally and I took it. I was invited to the next PTO meeting, or to stop by her house, but that was only for showing the sample, in that 10 minutes in Walmart, I was in.... 

Different things fly in different regions. It's all relative.


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

Ok...heres how we got in the door...at our high school...WE DONATED......there is another printer about 17 miles away....and they had a strangle hold on this town.So we always made sure when people came around asking for donations for dinners or fundraisers we always gave them a bag with the schools logo on it loaded with in-expensive items blasted with the schools mascot...we did it for swim team...football ...baseball you get the point.After a year of doing this suddenly we started getting small orders that the monopoly didnt want to do.
Now we go to the school during the first week during each PE class we sell uniforms...20.00 a set...thats Bagder mesh nylon shorts and a T-shirt...both printed...we kick back to the atheletic program 2.00 for each set sold...we give them around 2 grand every year just off PE uniforms.And since we are local their parents come to our store(we give them a flier when they get their uniform) where we carry extras so they dont have to do laundry everyday.The ones we sell in the retail store we dont donate the percentage to the school.We also DONATE loaner sets...bright orange...as thank yous for doing business with us.
Now we do 90% of the schools overall attire......that includes all fundraisers...sports..band..ag science..and staff.

And we now control the elementary school dist also....our son is a 3rd grader...we donated 100 shirts for the grand opening of the first new school in town in 55 years...they were such a hit the district PAID for 1200 more!We cover the Elementary district from staff to students.

And since we've kept growing we now do weekly visits to the school to do fittings for lettermans jackets...we offer law-away on them so they are affordable for all because we are a small town.And usually we pick up other orders from advisors or coaches while we are there.

They know we will bend over backwards for them....and we've NEVER let them down....

Best advice to anyone wanting school business....WORK at it....they wont come to you.....go after them....even if it costs you to get in the door!

Here's our new retail store front...guess what our school colors are...HMMMMM?
[media]http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k319/centralvalleychoppers/PIC_0880.jpg[/media]

[media]http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k319/centralvalleychoppers/PIC_0881.jpg[/media]


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Ronnie, I love your story. I could cry. I am so happy for you guys. It's like a Cindarella story, with all the hard work included. I am going to print your post. It's a textbook "how-to for small town America", which I am. It's easy to see how an entire business could be wrapped around a school district. May I ask if your business is sustained by your district and what different types of printing are you doing for them? I guess I'm wondering what your set up is that lets you service their needs fully like this. Screenprinting & subdye? Thanks so much. If I went for the golden nugget, I would like to do it the same exact way you do, so I am wondering what your set up is. Thanks!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

PS: I love how your store features big posters of the football team, that's a super nice touch!

Is your set up in the back of the store?


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

Great job! Your hard work has paid off. Congratulations and thanks for useful ideas!


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> Ronnie, I love your story. I could cry. I am so happy for you guys. It's like a Cindarella story, with all the hard work included. I am going to print your post. It's a textbook "how-to for small town America", which I am. It's easy to see how an entire business could be wrapped around a school district. May I ask if your business is sustained by your district and what different types of printing are you doing for them? I guess I'm wondering what your set up is that lets you service their needs fully like this. Screenprinting & subdye? Thanks so much. If I went for the golden nugget, I would like to do it the same exact way you do, so I am wondering what your set up is. Thanks!


Thank you so much for the kind words....only 30% of our sales are school related...5% are walk in retail of non-school related items(heat press..pre decorated and such)...20% event shirts...like annual car shows and racing organizations....the other 45% is our larger business that we have reeled in...we have a Fiberglass insulation plant that employs 800 workers...and they are constantly giving out safety awards(jackets...shirts...hats)...then they do custom shirts every time they do re-builds on the plant or expand a new line.We do alot for a small printer in a small town.
The types of printing we do for the district are screen printing...embroidery(we used to contract it out but have since brought it in house)...vinyl signs and heat press on our Roland GX24....but now we are awaiting delivery of our Roland VP540 so we can do all the window decals for the PTA and sports teams and awards programs....this new printer will also allow us to supply them with full color banners and other neat niche items.Our first big job with that will be murals on the HS new gym walls and logos for the floors.That first job will pay for the machine alone!
We have 2 shops....the retail and small run shop that has our cutter...heat press...embrodiery..and 6/4 Caps machine...along with the new Roland...it is 4000 sq ft...the retail you see is approx. 1200sq ft. and since our business is the SHIRT SHAK....I had to build a divider wall that looked like a house....it still isnt finished yet...LOL
Our other production shop handles the bigger runs....it's off main street and it's 3500 sq ft ...it holds our 2 8/6 M&R's and big dryer....it also serves as our warehouse for inventory.Since we are small when we have extra funds we buy huge loads of whites T's and warehouse them....you'd be suprised how many other printers we have bailed out...LOL

Once again...we started on our patio(unenclosed)7 years ago....we charged our first machine on a credit card......and have NEVER financed anything since ....until we leased the new Roland...LOL....tax guys suggestion...LOL

It can be done....but it doesnt do it itself....it takes alot of hard work....and ingenuity(I build our drying cabinets...exposure units...wash out booth....screen racks...stretching table...etc).We have been rewarded for all the late nights....tears....self doubt.....and fears....and now we arent looking back....cause we have survived and will continue to succeed.

All in a little town of 5000 people....well 12,000 but 7,000 are locked up in the 2 womens prisons....LOL


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> PS: I love how your store features big posters of the football team, that's a super nice touch!
> 
> Is your set up in the back of the store?


Yes...and once it's all set up and organized...I'll take pics...LOL


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Wowww. Another post for printing, seriously. Thank you, Ronnie, it's very kind of you to take time to write it out like that. That's a heck of a 7 yr journey, and it's easy to see it's built on sweat and elbow grease. I know I am inspired by the post, and it's another stellar example of how do it without going into debt. I have oneeee more question for you. What was your first piece of equipment?

With that, I'll say thanks again with so much apprecation for your post and best wishes with your future endeavors, I hope you continue to enjoy the fruits of your labor. Sincerely, Kelly


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> Wowww. Another post for printing, seriously. Thank you, Ronnie, it's very kind of you to take time to write it out like that. That's a heck of a 7 yr journey, and it's easy to see it's built on sweat and elbow grease. I know I am inspired by the post, and it's another stellar example of how do it without going into debt. I have oneeee more question for you. What was your first piece of equipment?
> 
> With that, I'll say thanks again with so much apprecation for your post and best wishes with your future endeavors, I hope you continue to enjoy the fruits of your labor. Sincerely, Kelly


our first piece of equipment which we still own and use...even though we paid WAY too much ....was a pin resitered screen printing machine...it was almost an all in one unti...it had a little side table that the flash/cure unti went over to cure shirts and it stored multiple screens below...it was marketed by Green Earth Designs..and built by Brown mfg...and included everything needed for start up...FranMar chemicals...screens scrubbies...you name it!!!...
We quickly learned what we had done and set out to find REAL equipment...USED...we then bought an old 4/1 Hopkins press.....then a CAPS 6/4...the the M&R's...nothing new!!!...well the CAPS 6/4 was a demo at Long Beach...LOL...and it just keeps growing from there!!!

Anymore questions...dont hesitate...thank you.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you so much, Ronnie. I hope you don't mind, I'll keep that offer in mind. Nice to meet you, and all the best to you and yours. -Kelly


----------



## TNP (Feb 12, 2008)

I work with the PTO


----------



## bgreaterthan (Jul 15, 2007)

Around here (Baltimore area), high school's are always looking for "spirit wear" (do all schools?), and the Parent - Teacher Association is in charge of the spirit wear. I haven't tried this angle yet but it's been suggested to me by several parents of high schoolers who are always looking for different spirit wear for their kids. Good luck!

Kelly


----------



## basketcasetees (Dec 29, 2007)

Schools are the entire reason we have started our business. I am a class sponsor and realized how much money was being made off us buying shirts!! I would definitely go to the Athletic Director, at our school he makes all the decisions for all the athletics teams. I agree with whoever said make sure the teachers get a flyer....we all have our hand in other projects outside of school like youth groups and such. Anywhere there are kids, there is a market for t-shirts!!!


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Screenanator said:


> All in a little town of 5000 people....well 12,000 but 7,000 are locked up in the 2 womens prisons....LOL


That's too funny. 

Question. Your story is definitely a great one. My "small town" is around 45,000 people and we have 3 high schools. We simply can't afford to give a lot of freebies to all 3 schools, so what would you recommend for promotion in our situation? What do you put in the bags?


----------



## ExcelSportswear (Aug 30, 2009)

Over the years we have found that it is a variety of people within the school who do the purchasing, although more often than not it is the department heads and advisors.

For band and related designs you may want to contact the band or chorus director. For athletics it's usually the athletic director but sometimes it is the coaches as well, and for clubs, events, homecoming, etc it is often the junior or senior advisor.

More often then not, the principals do not have much involvement in the purchasing of shirts for individual projects unless it is something they are directly involved in.

The current trend in many schools is to also make that person responsible for payment and not the school ... in light of this it is pretty easy to get burnt so make sure you get a deposit.


----------



## HALFWAYMARK (Dec 13, 2016)

Screenanator said:


> Thank you so much for the kind words....only 30% of our sales are school related...5% are walk in retail of non-school related items(heat press..pre decorated and such)...20% event shirts...like annual car shows and racing organizations....the other 45% is our larger business that we have reeled in...we have a Fiberglass insulation plant that employs 800 workers...and they are constantly giving out safety awards(jackets...shirts...hats)...then they do custom shirts every time they do re-builds on the plant or expand a new line.We do alot for a small printer in a small town.
> The types of printing we do for the district are screen printing...embroidery(we used to contract it out but have since brought it in house)...vinyl signs and heat press on our Roland GX24....but now we are awaiting delivery of our Roland VP540 so we can do all the window decals for the PTA and sports teams and awards programs....this new printer will also allow us to supply them with full color banners and other neat niche items.Our first big job with that will be murals on the HS new gym walls and logos for the floors.That first job will pay for the machine alone!
> We have 2 shops....the retail and small run shop that has our cutter...heat press...embrodiery..and 6/4 Caps machine...along with the new Roland...it is 4000 sq ft...the retail you see is approx. 1200sq ft. and since our business is the SHIRT SHAK....I had to build a divider wall that looked like a house....it still isnt finished yet...LOL
> Our other production shop handles the bigger runs....it's off main street and it's 3500 sq ft ...it holds our 2 8/6 M&R's and big dryer....it also serves as our warehouse for inventory.Since we are small when we have extra funds we buy huge loads of whites T's and warehouse them....you'd be suprised how many other printers we have bailed out...LOL
> ...


Ronnie! Appreciate all of your intel on this topic. Has been super helpful for me and my strategy here. 

Follow up question for you. I was wondering if you were aware of any specific calendar for the school year, to begin approaching each department or team with? I understand that things for hockey, basketball, jazz band, may be different, but perhaps you had some pointers on when some good times were? Perhaps a month before summer vacation begins is a hot time, etc.

Thanks!


----------

